# Im in this months SLAM mag



## TManiAC (Dec 19, 2004)

Yours truly is in the latest edition of SLAM in the trash talk section as scottiepimps.


----------



## rocketsthathavespurs (Jul 17, 2004)

nice good job props


----------



## The_Franchise (Mar 30, 2003)

"Thanks to SLAM, I spend more time in the bathrom than Ron Artest does in a recording studio."



Do you really buy two issues every month?  

Good stuff!


----------



## TManiAC (Dec 19, 2004)

*Re:*

Yeah my GF complains that I take a **** for an hour... I cant help it cuz im always reading SLAM in there.

and yeah I get a subscription every year from friends.


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

Congrats man, I wish my parents got my a subscription. It was too risky to send money overseas and then wait, I was so happy that I was going to get it. That way it'd be consistent. The other week I got the November magazine

Why can't they ****ing ship out more basketball "stuff"


----------



## kisstherim (Jul 15, 2004)

i can't buy it here.actually i can't get any oversea magazines,books,TV in China,which is just the reason i wrote my "location" as "behind the Iron Curtain". F the government.


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>kisstherim</b>!
> i can't buy it here.actually i can't get any oversea magazines,books,TV in China,which is just the reason i wrote my "location" as "behind the Iron Curtain". F the government.


Ow, thats even worse than Australia. Sorry dude


----------



## kisstherim (Jul 15, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Theo!</b>!
> 
> 
> Ow, thats even worse than Australia. Sorry dude


hehe,i just read a report by UN ranking the news freedom of more than 150 countries in the world.China is only better than North Korea.wow,what a complishment.

the only way i can get close to some truth is reading online,anyway,they blocked many websites as well.


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>kisstherim</b>!
> 
> 
> hehe,i just read a report by UN ranking the news freedom of more than 150 countries in the world.China is only better than North Korea.wow,what a complishment.
> ...


Well I must say, your knowledge is amazing for the little coverage you get. Mad props.


----------



## kisstherim (Jul 15, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Theo!</b>!
> 
> 
> Well I must say, your knowledge is amazing for the little coverage you get. Mad props.


:uhoh:


----------



## Kunlun (Jun 22, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>kisstherim</b>!
> i can't buy it here.actually i can't get any oversea magazines,books,TV in China,which is just the reason i wrote my "location" as "behind the Iron Curtain". F the government.


Where do you live in China? Here in Beijing you can get SLAM and other American magazines like Stuff, Maxim, Men's Health in stores. You must live in the countryside or something to not be able to find these things. I know you are exaggerating things about China and making up weird stories to get some attention on these boards so please stop it. Thanks.


----------



## kisstherim (Jul 15, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>KL Dawger</b>!
> 
> 
> Where do you live in China? Here in Beijing you can get SLAM and other American magazines like Stuff, Maxim, Men's Health in stores. You must live in the countryside or something to not be able to find these things. I know you are exaggerating things about China and making up weird stories to get some attention on these boards so please stop it. Thanks.


if u can buy those magazines u mentioned in legal way for me in Guangzhou where i live,i will pay u double the money u spent on it.thanks.
and my roommate is from shanghai who often complained to me he tried to buy those stuffs and could not find them anywhere(yeah,that could be another story i made up)so shanghai and guangzhou r all countryside?cool.
and i remembered one thing.i read before u said in a thread u got some tickets for the rockets-kings China game in Beijing and was hesitating if u should go for it.cool. Not to mention the outrageous prices of those tickets,it's not so easy for common ppl to get one.I have no clues of ur complicated background(the only thing i know about u is u r an american living in china),but i do understand u elites just dunno the lives of common ppl like me in China. 

oh,i nearly forgot to tell u where Guangzhou,the countryside area,is.it's the capital of Guangdong Province(a Province near Hong Kong,just in case u have never heard of),whose GDP per person equal to,if not higher than,that of Beijing.

u can find those "stories" I "made up" in tons of Western newspapers,magazines.so i do have lots of pseudonyms when I wrote those stories for them.just give u an example:in Dec.14 2004 New York Times u can find this story(i didn't know why they didn't block this website,but if u can visit Time.com or what from China,i will really admire u.and didn't u know during some international conference in Shanghai last year,many journalists complained to the government they could not visit the websites of their own newspapers?):



> New York Times: China Detains 3 Who Criticized Government
> 
> By JOSEPH KAHN
> ¡¡¡¡
> ...


I hate to talk about this in this rockets board,but u just shot me everywhere while i have tolerated all those u said before and managed to be kind to u.


> Originally posted by <b>KL Dawger</b>!
> 
> Are you ****ing retarded? Stop saying **** to me you ****ing ******.





> Originally posted by <b>KL Dawger</b>!
> 
> You and John are the same ****, both immature fools.


i don't understand ur hatred towards me but should we settle this somewhere out?


i gotta say the reason i dare to say this about the government is they r in english and internet cops usually aren't watching the english stuffs.i have never posted such things in Chinese forums.but since i have no ideas of who u r, i just wish this won't get me in trouble and i trust u won't report this to the cop,thank u.I just hope u won't misunderstand the bottomline of my points:i do love China and Chinese,but i hate communist,for I believe without which,we Chinese could had better lives and would not be looked down upon by the world.


----------



## TManiAC (Dec 19, 2004)

*Re*

You guys are stealing my thunder.


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>KL Dawger</b>!
> 
> 
> Where do you live in China? Here in Beijing you can get SLAM and other American magazines like Stuff, Maxim, Men's Health in stores. You must live in the countryside or something to not be able to find these things. I know you are exaggerating things about China and making up weird stories to get some attention on these boards so please stop it. Thanks.


seriously KL if u live in China you would know he isn't making this **** up, unless you're just completely ignorant about these things. There's 1 billion+ ppl in China that probably isn't as fortunate as you are buddy.


----------



## Kunlun (Jun 22, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Yao Mania</b>!
> 
> 
> seriously KL if u live in China you would know he isn't making this **** up, unless you're just completely ignorant about these things. There's 1 billion+ ppl in China that probably isn't as fortunate as you are buddy.


I've lived here the past ten years. I know this country pretty well. I know the people and how they are and how to get things done here. That guy is full of ****.


----------



## 777 (Dec 14, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>kisstherim</b>!
> i can't buy it here.actually i can't get any oversea magazines,books,TV in China,which is just the reason i wrote my "location" as "behind the Iron Curtain". F the government.


Who would buy SLAM in China? I am sure there are plenty of local basketball mags.

by the way do u get MTV and CNN in China?


----------



## Kunlun (Jun 22, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>kisstherim</b>!
> 
> i gotta say the reason i dare to say this about the government is they r in english and internet cops usually aren't watching the english stuffs.i have never posted such things in Chinese forums.but since i have no ideas of who u r, i just wish this won't get me in trouble and i trust u won't report this to the cop,thank u.I just hope u won't misunderstand the bottomline of my points:i do love China and Chinese,but i hate communist,for I believe without which,we Chinese could had better lives and would not be looked down upon by the world.


What a soap opera.


----------



## Kunlun (Jun 22, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>777</b>!
> 
> 
> Who would buy SLAM in China? I am sure there are plenty of local basketball mags.
> ...



I have MTV and CNN in my home.


----------



## Kunlun (Jun 22, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>kisstherim</b>!
> 
> 
> i don't understand ur hatred towards me but should we settle this somewhere out?


Because you are trying to gain sympathy and attention from members of a message board community. That's very low and it shows how immature and insecure you are. You act like you know so much and even talk about useless ****. Why talk about how ****ty China is when all you had to do was say we don't get SLAM where I live or not even reply at all. It just shows you're crying for attention and a sympathy reply to your post.


----------



## 777 (Dec 14, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>KL Dawger</b>!
> I have MTV and CNN in my home.


thats what i thought.

China is a communist state, NOT a totalitarian state like Iraq under saddam or North Korea under Kim, which means you are pretty much free to do or say anything as long as they stay out of politics.


----------



## kisstherim (Jul 15, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>777</b>!
> 
> 
> Who would buy SLAM in China? I am sure there are plenty of local basketball mags.


cuz local bball mags suck.



> Originally posted by <b>777</b>!
> 
> 
> thats what i thought.
> ...


yes,China is better than North Korea and Iraq under saddam,We r very proud of it.


----------



## kisstherim (Jul 15, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>KL Dawger</b>!
> 
> 
> 
> I have MTV and CNN in my home.


If u don't belong to the privileged class and i report this to the cops,u won't have them tomorrow.cuz it's *illegal* acoording to the chinese laws.how do i know that?cuz I and my neighbours used to have them as well via some particular devices but were all asked by the cops to dismantle those devices afterwards,and the local government said in the local news it's illegal acoording to some clauses of the Chinese media laws.and i indeed found such clauses in the laws.


----------



## kisstherim (Jul 15, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>KL Dawger</b>!
> 
> 
> Because you are trying to gain sympathy and attention from members of a message board community. That's very low and it shows how immature and insecure you are. You act like you know so much and even talk about useless ****. Why talk about how ****ty China is when all you had to do was say we don't get SLAM where I live or not even reply at all. It just shows you're crying for attention and a sympathy reply to your post.


haha,pal,i really admire ur sense of humour.man,what can those "sympathy and attention" I "tried to get from here" do for me?do u think i am just trying to find a gorgeous and kindhearted American by this way who can help me escape from China?If this is the case,i can just try to start a unti-government society in China to get international attentions to fulfill my goal,isn't it a better way? :grinning:


----------



## kisstherim (Jul 15, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>KL Dawger</b>!
> 
> 
> What a soap opera.


here are some more soap operas:



> New York Times: A Chinese Bookworm Raises Her Voice in Cyberspace
> 
> THE SATURDAY PROFILE
> ¡¡¡¡A Chinese Bookworm Raises Her Voice in Cyberspace
> ...





> New York Times: China Tries Again to Curb Independent Press in South
> 
> China Tries Again to Curb Independent Press in South
> ¡¡¡¡By HOWARD W. FRENCH
> ...


----------



## kisstherim (Jul 15, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>KL Dawger</b>!
> 
> 
> I've lived here the past ten years. I know this country pretty well. I know the people and how they are and how to get things done here. That guy is full of ****.



Wow,u never ceazed to amaze me.actually I once read a famous writer say: there have ever been only three men know China "pretty well",they r Mao Zedong,Jiang Jieshi(the leader of Guoming Party and later the founder of Republic of China--another name of Taiwan,Lu Xun(a reputable and critical writer). now I was surprised to find that writer was ignorant enough to miss ur name.

Seriously,i have met tons of Chinese like u B4 who were oversensitive and always overact to any negative comments about China.when i was younger and saw those words like "i am so happy to see those americans die in 9.11 cuz they always interfere our domestic affairs and criticize our human rights condition.", i used to speak to them" can u guys be a little more rational and less merceless?".then i was always overwhelmed by curses of any sort and even doubted about my nationality. Now i just learned to keep silent when i saw those BS and i don't blame those ppl who said that much cuz i know the power of brainwashing courses which starts to affect when we were so young.

yes, U lived in China long enough----enough to be brainwashed as well.Lucky u.


----------



## kisstherim (Jul 15, 2004)

hey,man,don't u feel it's really ridiculous to debate on this kinda stuff in the Rockets board?why don't we just settle this by some masculine way?u got it?If u agree,u can suggest the time and place.but just for ur sake, u might consider this before u decide to agree:What will probably happen if crowds of Chinese see a Chinese fight with a Westerner in a street in China,among which there r bunchs of xenophobes?


----------



## The_Franchise (Mar 30, 2003)

Sorry to TManiAC, but I'm going to have to lock this thread. It's turning into a political debate and that is not what this board is for.

KL Dawger: You really shouldn't be one to talk about trying to get attention on a message board, after all you're the guy who has created about 25-30 usernames to rate yourself a 5.


----------

